# Dwarf Parrot Feeding



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
here is a photo of my Dwarf Parrots attacking a piece of Critter Bits.








My Plecos and Catfish have a hard time competing with them to get any. 
I'm going to have to night feed the bottom feeders<G>


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, look at those bellies!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes they like to eat.
I feed 2 times a day.


----------



## concentida (Jul 13, 2011)

what is critter bits?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

ello, I missed mamed the food it is Critter Crumbs from Pam:

Critter Crumbs
All Natural Homemade Food
For Plecos, Snails, Shrimp and Fish
For more info:
Home - Critter Crumbs


----------

